
Tech makes some jobs redundant but equally creates new types of jobs - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/12/30/artificial-intelligence-africa-jobs-machine-learning-robots-4th-industrial-revolution/
======
NotSammyHagar
This article doesn't make any argument about why losing jobs in say farming
due to more automation like self driving tractors will create new jobs. About
the only thing it says is that if we don't do this, someone else will.

